# Sub Question



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Hey everyone, I know someones gonna tell me to search for this, but I thought I would ask anyways. I'm thinking very heavily about getting a (1) JL Audio 12w3v2 sub. I've got a kenwood 600 watt amp that I would push it with. Are these good subs? How do they stand up in a 98 200sx?? I'm very curious, and would like to have everyone's opinion.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

U gotta give us more info...do u want SPL/SQ...Small box/Big Box...Sealed Box/Ported Box....Music preference...


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Russia said:


> U gotta give us more info...do u want SPL/SQ...Small box/Big Box...Sealed Box/Ported Box....Music preference...


Yeah, sorry was late last night, and I was tired as hell... I'm more of an SPL kind of person. I like to let everyone know i'm coming, or be heard outside my car when I pull up. I listen mainly to Snoop Dogg, Dr. Dre, Ludacris... but I've also got my rock side, like Trapt, Metallica, and just mainstream music like what they play on the top 40 countdown. I like a little bit of everything. I really don't have any preference on box size. Except I'd like to keep a usable amount of my trunk. I've done my research these speakers dont take much air, so i'm thinkin I should have some room left for books and whatnot.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

[QUOTE='98200SXse]Yeah, sorry was late last night, and I was tired as hell... I'm more of an SPL kind of person. I like to let everyone know i'm coming, or be heard outside my car when I pull up. [/QUOTE]

*sigh*
I'll let the rest of the people here deal with that, I've been too much of an asshole to the "thumpin newbs" recently.

Anyway, if you want SPL then don't go for the w3, they aren't exactly the loudest subs out there. I would look more into a ported kicker L5 or L7. Granted it won't sound as good, but it will get much louder for the money, as will an RE or SE (but they'll sound better than a Kicker, they're both made by RE). Speaking of which, what is your budget?

Oh yeah, and 600rms is way too much for a w3. It can be done, but you have to know what you're doing. Judging by your posts in this thread you'd blow the w3 within a month.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I agree with SR20. Go for a sub that can handle a lot of power first off, if you want all out SPL I would go for a bandpass or ported enclosure as you can use those designs to increase SPL in certain frequency ranges. 

Also POWER is not what kills speakers, well it can, but more often than not distortion kills speakers. Remember the GAIN is NOT there to adjust volume. It is there to allow the amp to work at rated power output at different input voltages.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

wes said:


> I agree with SR20. Go for a sub that can handle a lot of power first off, if you want all out SPL I would go for a bandpass or ported enclosure as you can use those designs to increase SPL in certain frequency ranges.
> 
> Also POWER is not what kills speakers, well it can, but more often than not distortion kills speakers. Remember the GAIN is NOT there to adjust volume. It is there to allow the amp to work at rated power output at different input voltages.


My amp is only 600 max.. NOT 600 rms. So I don't fear of blowing it, just wanted everyones opinions on these subs. The JL name says alot, but I don't wanna be dissapointed when I can't turn it up very loud without distortion.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

[QUOTE='98200SXse]My amp is only 600 max.. NOT 600 rms. So I don't fear of blowing it, just wanted everyones opinions on these subs. The JL name says alot, but I don't wanna be dissapointed when I can't turn it up very loud without distortion.[/QUOTE]

That is EXACTLY you need to be careful with what you buy, the enclosure you choose, and how you power the sub. Like everything else related to cars, it is not a cheap venture although you can save a ton of $$$ if you build your enclosure and install it yourself. Plus you can get EXACTLY what you are looking for.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Whatever you do stay away from a bandpass enclosure. You have to be a brain surgeon to design that sounds good. They are some of the hardest enclosures to make. Just go with a medium to large ported box. JL is not really known for SPL I would look for SPL sub. I would say a 12" L5 with the power your going to run.



[QUOTE='98200SXse]My amp is only 600 max.. NOT 600 rms. So I don't fear of blowing it, just wanted everyones opinions on these subs. The JL name says alot, but I don't wanna be dissapointed when I can't turn it up very loud without distortion.[/QUOTE]


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

if your amp is 600max then it's probably 300rms

I don't know ANYTHING that can get loud on 300rms, but you can try


----------



## BryanC 95SE-R (Mar 24, 2004)

If you want to be heard from a ways away go with a 15" sub, Alpine Type-R would be good, if your amp is 300w RMS< they take that RMS but 1000 peak, another good sub is the oldermodels of rockford fosgate HX-2's are good, and kicker L5's and L7's. If your stuck on JL get a 15" jl w-6, those hit but youll need a different or second amp for it to hit right.\
bryan


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

If you want loud, your going to have to get another amp. Dont bother getting an alpine or a Rockford Fosgate. If you want loud, find a good amp that will do 600+ RMS and go with one of the Resonant Engineering Subs that sr20 pointed out


----------



## potsy (Oct 10, 2004)

*12w3v2*

[QUOTE='98200SXse]Hey everyone, I know someones gonna tell me to search for this, but I thought I would ask anyways. I'm thinking very heavily about getting a (1) JL Audio 12w3v2 sub. I've got a kenwood 600 watt amp that I would push it with. Are these good subs? How do they stand up in a 98 200sx?? I'm very curious, and would like to have everyone's opinion.[/QUOTE]

HI, First off owning many w3s and now owning 2 12w3v2's I know.First the subs are only as good as the amp.I hate to break it to ya but that amps not going to cut it. I'd go with a 250/1 amp for that sub or just make shure whatever amp you get is high quality and has a subsonic or infrasonic filter, this will save your sub from over excursion. My 12w3v2s are fuckin slamin JL Audio is the known for there high quality products and there w3 models were known for being the loudest subs ever in compitition. I recomend either buy a better amp or dont buy the sub. Failure of the sub will happen without a high quality amp hooked up to this subwoofer. 
Fo Real, Potsy


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I don't know about JL subs being the loudest in competitons. I have seen them in the winners circle. What kind of competitions are you talking about spl or sq?







potsy said:


> HI, First off owning many w3s and now owning 2 12w3v2's I know.First the subs are only as good as the amp.I hate to break it to ya but that amps not going to cut it. I'd go with a 250/1 amp for that sub or just make shure whatever amp you get is high quality and has a subsonic or infrasonic filter, this will save your sub from over excursion. My 12w3v2s are fuckin slamin JL Audio is the known for there high quality products and there w3 models were known for being the loudest subs ever in compitition. I recomend either buy a better amp or dont buy the sub. Failure of the sub will happen without a high quality amp hooked up to this subwoofer.
> Fo Real, Potsy


----------

